# Sour dough



## bhaskar_adeeb (Aug 1, 2006)

Does any one has a good sourdough recipe ???

pls let me know


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You will have to hope KyleW sees this. There are 1000's of sourdough recipes on line just go to your browser and type in "sourdough recipes".

Rgds Rook


----------



## sucrosesam (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes there are tons of recipies out there. But keep in mind sourdough gets its flavor from the starter. Since the starter takes about a week to ferment it absorbs the flavors from the air arround. Thus you cannot recreate SanFran sourdough in Kansas. You can buy sourdough starter online from SanFran and the rest is easy.


----------

